# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Rakotwórczy wpływ kuchenek mikrofalowych?

## aros5

Co sądzicie o stosowaniu kuchenek mikrofalowych w gospodarstwach domowych?
Czy mają one wpływ na nasze zdrowie? Czy mogą mieć działanie rakotwórcze?

----------


## focus9

Oczywiście że mają. Mikrofale zabijają witaminy i minerały w pokarmie. Nie radzę ich stosować. Podobno maja działanie rakotwórcze.

----------

